# Changing oil on 2017 Suzuki DF50



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Figured out real quick this morning that the Zuke uses different tools/fittings then all my Yamaha’s have.

Looks like the drain plug sits horizontal on the starboard side and will probably make a mess when I take it out. Any tricks to changing the oil on this engine? Maybe use a piece of clear tubing so the oil will run directly into the pan?

Any other advice?

Thanks.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

When I changed the oil on my DF140a, I used a bucket to catch the oil. It comes out pretty fast and further out than you think. After most of it was drained, I used a long neck funnel to catch the dribbles. I also removed the oil fill plug so it would drain easier. I also poured a little fresh oil in to give the crank case a little flush. I don’t know about the 50, but on the 140 you have to remove the lower cowling to have access to the oil filter. Use a new crush washer. Easiest oil change I have ever done.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks.

I found someone on line who used a piece of pvc and directed the oil to the drain pan. Worked good after the initial spurt of oil went all over. A bit messy the first time around but now that I know what to expect, should be less of a mess going forward.


----------

